# Rubik's New Zealand Speedcubing Championships 2009



## jbrungar (May 23, 2009)

The Rubik's New Zealand Speedcubing Championships 2009 will take place on July 18, 2009 at Te Papa Museum of New Zealand, in Wellington.

Check the following for more information.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewZealandChamps

http://www.speedcubing.co.nz


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

Oh goody it's announced


----------



## TimMc (May 29, 2009)

See you there 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (May 29, 2009)

Yay Tim, Yay!

See you there as well.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 30, 2009)

is this going over 2 days or just 1?


----------



## Faz (May 31, 2009)

1.................

EDIT http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25572424-2862,00.html


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 5, 2009)

Site is up


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Joshua, you might want to order the names of registered competitors in alphabetical order of first name. Or else it's going to get messy.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 22, 2009)

Website updated. TV commercial has started, and can be seen on the homepage.


----------



## coinman (Jun 22, 2009)

Who pays for the TV commercial and the car if someone breaks the world record?


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 22, 2009)

Elephanta Marketing Limited, and an insurance company.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 22, 2009)

coinman said:


> Who pays for the TV commercial and the car if someone breaks the world record?



LOL good question

EDIT: Oh its been answered


----------



## Faz (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a suggestion, because of the inexperienced (not trying to dis) organisation team (apart from Dene), should we close off registration at 40-50 competitors?
Also, if the competition is very hectic, how about having a combined final for 4x4 and 5x5. Eg: First 2 solves. Top 8/12 continue the average.
Also, how many people will be in the final? 6, 8, 10 or 12?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

That's AMAZING.
A TV commercial run for the competition? Wooow.
A deal to win a car if you beat the WR? Even better!

That's great.


----------



## Faz (Jun 23, 2009)

Car is only for NZ citizens, and anyway, it is extreeeemely unlikely that Dene or someone else will break it. It's just for advertising.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's just great though, knowing that the possibility is always there.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

They changed the stipulation so that 2 people have to beat the WR if the car is to be given away. It's a complete joke, basically.
Faz: I think they want as many competitors as possible. The cap will probably be at a couple hundred, although I'm hoping it won't get there. And don't worry, all the side events will end up combined finals. (I know this isn't planned, but Dene knows better).


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Just a suggestion, because of the inexperienced (not trying to dis) organisation team (apart from Dene), should we close off registration at 40-50 competitors?
> Also, if the competition is very hectic, how about having a combined final for 4x4 and 5x5. Eg: First 2 solves. Top 8/12 continue the average.
> Also, how many people will be in the final? 6, 8, 10 or 12?



Not going to happen. Remember, a company is investing a lot of money here and are not going to have cutoffs unless necessary to get through everyone. And yes, combined finals have always been the plan if there are too many slow people, even 3x3 if we have lots of people taking several minutes each solve and not enough time. We will set these things later when we actually know numbers.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> They changed the stipulation so that 2 people have to beat the WR if the car is to be given away. It's a complete joke, basically.
> Faz: I think they want as many competitors as possible. The cap will probably be at a couple hundred, although I'm hoping it won't get there. And don't worry, all the side events will end up combined finals. (I know this isn't planned, but Dene knows better).



You misread, it says _if_ 2 people break the WR, only the first gets a car. Just protecting themselves.

Has no one been listening to me? Iv planned combined rounds the whole time, since way back february, so we can cut slow people from doing an average.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

auhsoj said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > They changed the stipulation so that 2 people have to beat the WR if the car is to be given away. It's a complete joke, basically.
> ...



That's the same thing, just put a different way.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 23, 2009)

How is that the same as requiring 2 people to break the WR for a car to be given? Thats saying if only 1 does, then no one gets a car.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah I see. The way it was in the e-mail, it was ambiguous and could be interpreted both ways.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, the exact clause in the t&c is "No more than one "Beat the 3x3 World Record and Win" competition prize will be awarded. In the event that multiple competitors meet all of the conditions of Clause 9, the prize will only be awarded to the first competitor to achieve this, regardless of whether a later competitor manages to beat their time."


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

Heh. Oh well, I didn't read that  . I read through the terms and conditions once; that was enough for me


----------



## andatude (Jun 23, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh!!
I want to go soooo BAD!!

I'll be in Auckland New Zealand from the 10th of July to 26th of July. I'll be there with just my sister and hanging out with my family in Auckland. But the comps in Wellington. I asked my Dad if i could go during the trip and he said no because i was meant to be spending time with my dad's side family. AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2009)

Up to 29 registered competitors. A Japanese one too! Although it may be a fake - Surname = Suzuki.

Looks like we may use more displays for the 3x3 round.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2009)

None of the registrations are fake; remember Joshua goes over every registration.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 5, 2009)

So Dene, what are you averaging these days? I'm about 17's  no improvement.
Some TV program asked if I wanted to do an interview... Don't know if I should accept...


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm still about 15-16. I have been really bad, but I am getting back into shape. I am also practising pyra now, as it seems likely that we will get to do it and I need to beat my terrible times. My aim is sub10 avg, but I need a better pyra to guarantee that (I have ordered one that will hopefully be nice, but I'm not sure if it will get here in time).


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2009)

Can I use someone's pyra at the comp?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 5, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> Some TV program asked if I wanted to do an interview... Don't know if I should accept...



You should 

It's good *free* publicity and you might score something out of it. After all, anything that attracts viewers or sells papers is good for business. 

Just check out what type of TV program it is, and try to gauge what the interview will be like beforehand. They may or may not do research into the subject. If they don't, then be prepared for the stereotypical set of questions that you'd expect from a random stranger in public... such interviews can be painful to experience but that's life (just with an added camera).

Tim.


----------



## felix (Jul 6, 2009)

Article on stuff.
http://www.stuff.co.nz/oddstuff/2561010/Josh-warms-up-for-cuber-speed-carnival


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2009)

Heh, I'm mentioned in that!
Looks pretty cool.


----------



## jbrungar (Jul 6, 2009)

There were 2 newspaper articles and a tv item on friday. This week Luke and Dene are doing tv interviews on tv3 sunrise.

And Faz, you can use my pyra.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2009)

Are Luke and Deney doing them together?

Looks like 3x3 will take the most time, probs have to use all 8 displays?
OH and BLD can be knocked off in half an hour each.

I would hazard a guess at saying we would use all 8 displays for BLD, seeing as there are only 7 competitors, and we wouldn't have to wait 3+ minutes for a station.

Are you planning on using all the equipment, because atm it seems like a good idea.
Has the museum replied about the time frame yet?
Also, which other events are you planning?

Btw, have you worked out a schedule yet?


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2009)

We aren't doing it together as we live at opposite ends of the country 
We haven't arranged anything about the competition yet. Once registration is closed (personally I think it will be open entry on the day, but that is not up to me) I have been asked to give a general idea as to how long I think each event will take. 
Events will be added appropriately; as it stands I think you can look forward to many side events.


----------



## felix (Jul 8, 2009)

auhsoj said:


> There were 2 newspaper articles and a tv item on friday. This week Luke and Dene are doing tv interviews on tv3 sunrise.
> 
> And Faz, you can use my pyra.



Do you have links?


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

Leaving tomorrow morning.
Josh, give me an email about the friday night setup, cos I'll come along to that. [email protected]
I will probably have some internet access there, but nothings confirmed. 
Looking forward to meeting you all!

Stuff for sale:

3x3 and 4x4 textured tiles - 7 New Zealand dollars each
5x5 smooth tiles - 8 Nzd

Random pyraminx set: Aqua, Fluro orange, bright pink and black (What was I on  - 3 NzD

I may be selling my white mefferts, but I'm not sure about that yet.


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2009)

Sry, kinda had to double post.

Arrived in Auckland this afternoon.
Any news about the schedule at all? Will there be registration at the door?
Friday night setup? etc.

Is everything pretty much organised?
Sorry for all my questions. 

Also, will we prioritise the side events? Have a list of them from 1st to last?


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2009)

Registration "closes" today. There will be more information coming very soon. I think the schedule will roughly go:
OH
3x3
BLD
2x2
4x4
5x5
Whatever else we have time for
3x3 final.


----------



## felix (Jul 14, 2009)

I got cheap airfare, so I'll be there.


----------



## Faz (Jul 15, 2009)

Any news about the schedule/Friday night yet?

EDIT: Lol just read my email.


----------



## Faz (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, here is the schedule for anyone interested:

Here is the official timetable for the Rubik’s NZ Speed-Cubing Championships 2009, being held at Te Papa from 10am on Saturday.


10:00am
Registration

10:30am
One-handed combined final

11:00am
3x3 first round

1:00pm
Blind-folded combined final

1:30pm
2x2 and feet combined final

1:45pm
4x4 combined final

2:30pm
5x5 combined final

3:00pm
Square-1 and Pyraminx combined final

3:30pm
3x3 final

4:00pm
Awards ceremony

4:30pm
Finished

Heading into wellington tomorrow! Hope to meet josh, dene and tim tomorrow night.


----------



## Enter (Jul 16, 2009)

good luck to you all an the competition! my there be a new world record!!!


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2009)

Just so you know, that schedule is only rough; feet, pyra, and sq-1 will only be done if there is time. It is very hard to say at this stage if there will be time. The schedule is very tight but if we get through 3x3 well, we should have plenty of time.


EDIT: I just finished three sentences (four now) in a row with "time".


----------



## Reptile (Jul 17, 2009)

I should be practicing instead of posting right now >.<.
should be a fantastic day tomorrow and I'm looking forward to see some of the uber cubers there (me being one of the social 30 second crowd entered).


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2009)

See you there! Arrive early if you can. I think that there will be a few cubers hanging around waiting for the museum to open at 10, so just join the group!


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2009)

Double post

Cya all tomorrow!!!!
Shame about that setup... err.. mishap? At least I got to meet Dene and Josh... for about 5 minutes.

Anyone up for dinner afterwards? We can hang around cubing and then go to some place for dinner. Pizza anyone? We'll organise it there.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2009)

About 1 hour until we start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hopefully we can run it smoothly.

Cya there!!!!!! OMGOMGOMG I'm high. Must beat Dan's 12.69 avg.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck everyone

My predictions: Fazrulz will get a sub-10.5 single. He'll do his best in the second round. He'll get a 12 - 12.5 average


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay! I won't reveal much - wait for the official results, but I'll say this:

- Dene is a girl
- seriously
- Luke Mayn is the New Zealand champion, but didn't win the competition
- The trophy was really cool
- The winner of BLD got a DNF
- All events ran smoothly
- I don't know whether I beat Josh Li's OH avg (forgot it, it was 23 tho)
- I was nervous only in 3x3.
- Dene's parents were great help
- Luke Mayn is a slow scrambler. (I took a break, and came back to 15 cubes)
- I did well overall. 
- I would have got a sub 10 single, except I failed my A perm.
- Dene failed 5x5
- I pwned 5x5
- Dene is really cool
- Dene laughs about killing forums.
- At dinner, we dissed so many people on the forums
- Luke Mayn is teh awesomexx
- Seriously
- Dene wanted to be the first post after the comp
- TimMc is also cool
- So is Josh and his brother Ben
- I only ate 2 pieces of pizza at the restaurant
- Dene felt guilty about eating my pizza
- Dene says shelley is intimidating
- Dene was reminded of US comps
- Luke Mayn got a New Zealand record.
- Dene failed today 
- I nearly beat him in Sq-1
- We discussed an Aussie comp later this year.


Results to come soon, but there was one incredible coincedence



Spoiler



RaviF


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2009)

Results: (single/average)
*OH*
First: Feliks Zemdegs - 20.83/23.72
Second: Dene Beardsley - 32.15/35.15
Third: Tim McMahon - 36.36/39.91
*3x3 First Round*
First: Feliks - 10.71/12.55
Second: Dene - 17.66/19.95
Third: Taro Suzuki - 17.68/20.54
*BLD*
First: Feliks - 2:37.68
(DNFs)
*2x2*
First: Feliks - 2.68/4.43
Second: Luke Mayn - 4.66/6.96
Third: Tim McMahon - 10.91/13.18
*Feet*
First: Dene - 1:53.25/2:31.23
(Only competitor)
*4x4*
First: Feliks - 48.79/50.90
Second: Dene - 1:01.58/1:10.32
Third: Tim - 1:44.28/1:55.94
*5x5*
First: Feliks - 1:16.36/1:25.70
Second: Dene - 1:43.53/1:55.89
Third: Luke - 3:18.58/3:41.34
*Sq-1*
First: Dene - 21.31/28.17
Second: Feliks - Not Sure/28.83(?)
*Pyra*
First: Dene - 12.15/14.84
Second: Feliks - 12.30/16.78
Third: Luke - 13.22/17.40
*3x3 Final*
First: Feliks - 10.05/13.74
Second: Luke - 13.63/18.53
Third: Dene - 14.13/18.74

Well done to Faz and all his crazy times. I did so bad (stupid 15 out of a possible 20 tips !!!!)

And of course congratulations to the New zealand champion Luke Mayn! Who alos took out the NZ 3x3 single NR.
More comments when I get home tomorrow.

Note: not all the results are completely accurate; at least some stuff has been put in worng. They will be entered into the scoresheet from scratch.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2009)

lol yay, so much fun meeting evetryone


----------



## Ian (Jul 18, 2009)

Dene and Feliks dominate the competition


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2009)

Ian said:


> Dene and Feliks dominate the competition



pretty much. OMG new icon!!!
:fp


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok i dont know how to use forums at all.
Anyway i was there, was really happy with my new pb 33.50 lol.
How many people were in the final? And when will all the results be up somewhere?


----------



## xpboy (Jul 18, 2009)

congratulation! that's pretty good results, good job every one


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 18, 2009)

I envy you Feliks! I never knew you were so good at 5x5x5!

Congratulations on your amazing averages in your first comp!


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea unfortunately my extreme lack of practise showed. The only thing I worked on was pyraminx and I was all geared up for a sub10 average, and then I got the worst scrambles ever with so many tips and it just threw me off. The scrambles will be up soon and you can all see the terror for yourself! the tips had one with 2 tips, three with 3 tips, and one with all 4 tips!!!!!!!!!!! GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I envy you Feliks! *I never knew you were so good at 5x5x5!*
> 
> Congratulations on your amazing averages in your first comp!



Neither did I. 1:35 avg usually 

omgomg facepalm emoticon! :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Analbaby (Jul 19, 2009)

Was goos seeing you all at te papa.
The guy said they were going to try it again next year?
I gota get some practice it if i am to compete.


----------



## Faz (Jul 21, 2009)

Results are up on WCA.
A big thanks to Josh, Dene and all the people who ran this competition!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 22, 2009)

How did this competition have only one competitor for Rubik's Cube w/ Feet event? Isn't that in direct conflict with WCA regulations ((9q) Events and rounds should have at least 2 competitors)?


----------



## Dene (Jul 22, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> How did this competition have only one competitor for Rubik's Cube w/ Feet event? Isn't that in direct conflict with WCA regulations ((9q) Events and rounds should have at least 2 competitors)?



This was discussed on the WCA forums here
From Ron's post: 
"My proposal is to change 'must' to 'should' in article 9q.
This will solve most of the problems mentioned above, except the fact that there is really only one registered competitor who wants to do the event."

EDIT: I should point out that this is not the first time that this change to the rules has been used. I have seen in the results at least one competition where only one person did the 6 and 7 or something like that (and no, I can't remember which competition I saw this in).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > How did this competition have only one competitor for Rubik's Cube w/ Feet event? Isn't that in direct conflict with WCA regulations ((9q) Events and rounds should have at least 2 competitors)?
> ...



Not only was it proposed, it was actually changed already: 

"9q)	Events and rounds *should* have at least 2 competitors."

Dene: probably not the example you were thinking of but whatever.


----------



## felix (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you know how annoying it is to have people around you constantly chanting "Feliks! Feliks! Feliks!"?

Got 39.99, just under my average time of 40s. Not bad. Feliks thought my glow-in-the-dark cube was an illegal transparent cube and brought me in for questioning. 

Free stuff: bag, lanyard, cap (with badly screenprinted logo), trial pack of cleaning stuff (apparently it is imported by the same company that imports Rubiks cubes). Also they gave away like 50 storebought cubes to spectators.


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol sorry, bout that. Yay for uber cuber hats!


----------



## Analbaby (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm working on my blindfold solves, and going hard with the Fridrich algorithms.
I shall see you all next year.


----------



## Faz (Jul 23, 2009)

Not me  10char


----------



## TimMc (Jul 23, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Not me



tis ok, you already completely owned them 

Tim.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2009)

Feliks! I'm so glad you did so well. I love you... In a totally cubing related sort of way.


----------



## Faz (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol. See you at WC11 (Or WC10 if they decide to have it every year seeing how speedcubing is growing.)

I will most likely be there if I am still cubing.

PS: 2 new videos up

4x4 - 49.11






3x3 finals solves by me.


----------

